# GCSEs on the Costa del Sol



## Anaviva (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi everyone

Can anyone share their experience of their children doing GCSEs at any of the international schools in a 20 km radius from Fuengirola? I am considering St Anthony's right now because the management seemed very nice and I've heard that the teachers are good on the whole but I've also heard that the kids can be quite rough and that discipline is a bit too relaxed. My priorities are a nice atmosphere and good academic results.

Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

St Anthony's didn't have a great reputation when we were there. The best schools IMO are sunny view in torremolinos and The British College in Torremuelle, Benalmadena. My son gained 9 good grade IGSCEs at the latter!

Jo xxx


----------



## zaragozaram1 (Apr 27, 2013)

How long since your kinds were there? Things change, and have done dramatically at the two schools you mention.

St Ants have a growing online presence, including CURRENT parental testamonials. Do a quick search on Google.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

zaragozaram1 said:


> How long since your kinds were there? Things change, and have done dramatically at the two schools you mention.
> 
> St Ants have a growing online presence, including CURRENT parental testamonials. Do a quick search on Google.


Maybe, altho the friends I have who are still in the area would argue that. I was always guided by the NABSS overseeing body and the results from those around me, rahter than the ability to post stuff on line

Jo xxx


----------



## zaragozaram1 (Apr 27, 2013)

Fair enough, but equally I would be guided by what I see with my own eyes and feel with my own gut, rather than second hand and unsubstantiated testimonials or by a privately run grading body, that has proved over time to be neither fair nor value for money.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

zaragozaram1 said:


> Fair enough, but equally I would be guided by what I see with my own eyes and feel with my own gut, rather than second hand and unsubstantiated testimonials or by a privately run grading body, that has proved over time to be neither fair nor value for money.


I agree and it has to be said that we all want different things from schools. I personally found The British College the best, but I have friends who loved and still love Sunnyview. I've not met anyone who liked St Anthonys, altho I have met former pupils.

But the question has been asked on here and I've answered it IMO!

Jo xxx


----------



## zaragozaram1 (Apr 27, 2013)

jojo said:


> . I've not met anyone who liked St Anthonys,
> 
> Jo xxx


Well now you have :wave:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

zaragozaram1 said:


> Well now you have :wave:


 Arent you a teacher there???
Jo xxx


----------



## zaragozaram1 (Apr 27, 2013)

Parent firstly, teacher yes. Does that make my opinions more, less or equally valid?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

zaragozaram1 said:


> Parent firstly, teacher yes. Does that make my opinions more, less or equally valid?


Of course not lol!!!! Altho its always a good idea to declare your interests. The positives are that you fully understand the system, the teaching methods and have chosen that school because you believe in it. The negatives are that you may well just want to advertise to get more kids into the school???!! 

We all have our opinions - hence the forum 

Jo xxxx


----------



## zaragozaram1 (Apr 27, 2013)

Ok, last post on this as the OP will be getting bored of our online joust. Maybe I under represented my position in the conversation, however I have as much right to defend an unsubstantiated or out of date rumour as any one else. Too much hard work is being done by too many people to let gossip run unchecked.

We all have our opinions (don´t forget I am a parent too) and you are right, being in the industry I have an access to the system that others don´t, but I have never run down an institution and it annoys when others do.

To the OP, visit the Schools, get a feeling, talk to people (with a pinch of salt), search online and make your decision.

Right, back to planning, these good GCSE grades don´t just happen you know!!


----------



## Anaviva (Aug 27, 2014)

jojo said:


> St Anthony's didn't have a great reputation when we were there. The best schools IMO are sunny view in torremolinos and The British College in Torremuelle, Benalmadena. My son gained 9 good grade IGSCEs at the latter!
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks Jojo for your info. How long ago were you at The British College? Things seem to change so quickly as do the staff everywhere.


----------



## Anaviva (Aug 27, 2014)

zaragozaram1 said:


> Fair enough, but equally I would be guided by what I see with my own eyes and feel with my own gut, rather than second hand and unsubstantiated testimonials or by a privately run grading body, that has proved over time to be neither fair nor value for money.



I have to agree that NABSS seems like a bit of a gentleman's club to me and listening to experiences from real people is the only tangible way of finding any info since there is no Ofsted here. Since you like St. Anthony's, with your parent's hat on, could you shed any light on the social and discipline aspects? Thanks


----------



## Anaviva (Aug 27, 2014)

zaragozaram1 said:


> How long since your kinds were there? Things change, and have done dramatically at the two schools you mention.
> 
> St Ants have a growing online presence, including CURRENT parental testamonials. Do a quick search on Google.


Where do I find current online testimonials please?


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

My kids currently attend the British College. Discipline?! Needless at times. There is no PTA & no student council. 3 - 18 year olds wear the same school uniform and seem to have the same rights and privileges, which is non! Actually the age range goes beyond 18 with students ranging up at 20 resitting exams.
My daughter has been very lucky with the 2 tutors she has for her 4 A levels. My daughter is also hard working and focused. Despite the lack of adequate study facilities at that school we are delighted with her 4 A's at AS level. The GCSE resit was a not such a good result & I do think that particular tutor and his style played a part.
You will have to visit all the schools yourself or, like I did from my computer in South Korea, pick one and keep your fingers and toes crossed!
That being said if you can afford to double up on school uniforms, deposits etc you could always change schools later.
& thank goodness common sense is prevailing re; NABBS!
Also have a look at the different examination boards each school uses for their (I)GCSEs. There is a difference in the way the courses are formatted from each board (& in my opinion their are differing degrees of difficulty). Yet at University level no one is asking about examination boards only the end result.


----------



## Anaviva (Aug 27, 2014)

angil said:


> My kids currently attend the British College. Discipline?! Needless at times. There is no PTA & no student council. 3 - 18 year olds wear the same school uniform and seem to have the same rights and privileges, which is non! Actually the age range goes beyond 18 with students ranging up at 20 resitting exams.
> My daughter has been very lucky with the 2 tutors she has for her 4 A levels. My daughter is also hard working and focused. Despite the lack of adequate study facilities at that school we are delighted with her 4 A's at AS level. The GCSE resit was a not such a good result & I do think that particular tutor and his style played a part.
> You will have to visit all the schools yourself or, like I did from my computer in South Korea, pick one and keep your fingers and toes crossed!
> That being said if you can afford to double up on school uniforms, deposits etc you could always change schools later.
> ...


Thanks Angil. Congrats on your daughter's results! 

You're echoing a lot of things I've heard which is worrying. The question is also whether the many heavily coursework based IGCSEs they offer stand the kids in good stead for the new A level formats coming back in fashion which are 100% exam-based. Also no single sciences offered at GCSE level which is a must a some further education places. Would really like to PM you but I don't think I have that right yet because I'm new to this site. Would you mind sending me a PM to chat a bit more? GCSE resist are being discontinued in the UK in future so this is a really big factor.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Anaviva said:


> Thanks Angil. Congrats on your daughter's results!
> 
> You're echoing a lot of things I've heard which is worrying. The question is also whether the many heavily coursework based IGCSEs they offer stand the kids in good stead for the new A level formats coming back in fashion which are 100% exam-based. Also no single sciences offered at GCSE level which is a must a some further education places. Would really like to PM you but I don't think I have that right yet because I'm new to this site. Would you mind sending me a PM to chat a bit more? GCSE resist are being discontinued in the UK in future so this is a really big factor.


your PM facility should be working now - if it isn't, try logging out & in again


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

Anaviva said:


> Thanks Angil. Congrats on your daughter's results!
> 
> You're echoing a lot of things I've heard which is worrying. The question is also whether the many heavily coursework based IGCSEs they offer stand the kids in good stead for the new A level formats coming back in fashion which are 100% exam-based. Also no single sciences offered at GCSE level which is a must a some further education places. Would really like to PM you but I don't think I have that right yet because I'm new to this site. Would you mind sending me a PM to chat a bit more? GCSE resist are being discontinued in the UK in future so this is a really big factor.


PM away. Happy to help. My kids have only attended International Schools so I have lots of experience (good & horrendous!).

My daughter did IGCSEs from the International Cambridge Examination Board in South Korea. No course work, extra exams instead. They were tough, rigorous and very very similar to the 'old' O'levels we had to endure. My daughter got B & C passes and failed her maths. Yet she was able to get 4 A's at AS level in Sociology, History (notably one of the most difficult A levels), Eng Lit and Travel & Tourism. My guess is had she had better teachers / instructions with her IGCSEs she may have done better. My guess also is because of the lack of help and the nature of her IGCSEs she was well prepared for the next step up to A level.

Talk later.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Anaviva said:


> Thanks Jojo for your info. How long ago were you at The British College? Things seem to change so quickly as do the staff everywhere.



We left in 2012, my friends two boys are still there and I have another friend who has her two at Sunnyview and their results have been really impressive. Both these friends post on here from time to time, I'll see if they're around to comment. 

Jo xxx


----------



## Anaviva (Aug 27, 2014)

jojo said:


> We left in 2012, my friends two boys are still there and I have another friend who has her two at Sunnyview and their results have been really impressive. Both these friends post on here from time to time, I'll see if they're around to comment.
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks for that Jo.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi there,
Jo alerted me to the thread. I'm the friend who has 3 kids who have/are going through Sunny View. Eldest got A*AA at A level 3 years ago. DD got straight (10) A* at IGCSE last year. She's got 4 As at AS level this year. Youngest has also just got his Spanish GCSE A* grade this year as they take it early.
Lots of parents moan about the school, but we've had a really positive experience overall. Mine were all at state school before moving over, and have really taken advantage of the small classes and atmosphere of academic achievement. 
Horses for courses, you need to look for yourself.


----------



## zaragozaram1 (Apr 27, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/St-Anthonys-College/300036226831262


----------

